# *1st* FOTD, LOTS OF MISC PICS



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't be shy girls! Tell me what ya'll think (good, bad, etc)!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 13, 2006)

wow i like it a lot! good color choices!


----------



## User34 (Jan 13, 2006)

luv all the looks =) good job


----------



## Alice (Jan 13, 2006)

Great looks!! I love your eyebrows!


----------



## colormust (Jan 13, 2006)

really good job.......so perfect.....what face stuff do you use


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

I use Studio Tech NC20 with a foundation brush and the Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC15.  I also put a little loose MAC iridescent powder over my Benefit Dandelion blush and on the bridge of my nose.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 13, 2006)

total hotness! i love the first pic


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2006)

you are one beautiful girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love them all, especially the last one. can't wait to see more of your looks


----------



## user3 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bad? I don't see any bad!

Hot that's what I see!

What lip product did you use in the first pic?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

I have this lipgloss MAC released a while ago, called Shadebenders.  It's a sheer iridescent pink with a blue pearl.  I used that and topped it off with some clear lipglass.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 13, 2006)

Your eyes are gorgeous and I love your application style! The first one is so WOW!


----------



## jeanna (Jan 13, 2006)

wow! everything is amazing! you have talent


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 13, 2006)

Damn,.. I knew I should have bought that last shadebender at my nordies MAC,.. aghh my favorite is 5th pic from the bottom  but they all look great.


----------



## User67 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think you have a lot of talent & I WISH I could blend my shadows as well as you do. What do you use on your brow bone? Is it the same color in all the pictures? If not, which one is it in the 2nd one?


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 13, 2006)

Fan-Frickin-Tastic you are a very pretty lady with a talent with application.  
Keep the pics coming


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 13, 2006)

You did an amazing job. I love all your pictures.


----------



## user4 (Jan 13, 2006)

ur so pretty and i love u hair.... that's the first thing i noticed lol...

i love the colorcombos u got going there too, ur skin looks so flawless? is that photoshop or do u seriously have perfect skin??? lol

i really like the lips in the first look (second pic) what is that? looks hot!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  All of you are so sweet!

Nyla2120 - I use several different shades on my browbone, but for that particular picture I used Vellum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sxychika1014 - My face is far from flawless.  I get a pimple every now and then, but overall my skin is really dry and flaky... kinda gross if you ask me.  The second photo has a filter on it, called "Smart Blur".  That's a cropped version of a pic I had on my MySpace page.  Other than that it's just foundation set with powder, sometimes a couple of layers if I am trying to cover something up.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 13, 2006)

all of those are gorgeous!


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2006)

You have such a gorgeous face! Not many people can wear all their hair pulled back and look as pretty as you. I love the first one!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 13, 2006)

Girl Your Make~up Is Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. You Have Fantastic Blending Skills And The Colors That You Used For Each Is Fabulous


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice job loveing all the colors you have on you.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the 2nd and the 6th pic.  Are you using Chromeglass on your lips?  They look really nice, your lips I mean.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 13, 2006)

They all look great.


----------



## M (Jan 13, 2006)

Can you come do my m/u!? I think you did a fabulous job and wish I could do that well.  Your skin looks flawless and so do your brows. Just all around perfect IMO


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you! 

aziajs: No Chromeglass yet but I really need to pick some of that up!!! 2nd Pic was Iridescently Shadebender and clear Lipglass, and the 6th was some random lipstick I had topped with Lipgelee in Jellybabe


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 13, 2006)

the greens look hot


----------



## firefly (Jan 13, 2006)

nice job! the 6th picture is my favorite!


----------



## user2 (Jan 13, 2006)

nice nice nice nice nice nice nice *drools*


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 13, 2006)

um WHOA?! These are all absolutely great! Can you tell me what and where you used in this picture?

http://www.intacity.com/sp/dknytop.jpg


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 13, 2006)

I used the Violet pigment and digit with vellum on the browbone


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 13, 2006)

i am so loving the last one!


----------



## Bexx (Jan 13, 2006)

Flaw-LESS! I want your skin! what do you use? Any special cleansing routine? you are lucky to have such beautiful skin.


----------



## kayla (Jan 13, 2006)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!! your skin looks great & i love your brows. what foundation do yu use. also,what colors were used on the last pic? thanks!!!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jan 14, 2006)

I LOVE UR EYEBROWS IN THESE PICS!!! by the way, you have a good color combination on all ur pics....!!!! i like it!!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 14, 2006)

great combination! love your lips, especially!! so plump and juicy!!


----------



## rachie (Jan 14, 2006)

what do u use on your eyebrows!? they are gorgeous... and so are you!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 14, 2006)

You're gorgeous woman! Very nice job on the colours, blending and application too!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 14, 2006)

nice...


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 14, 2006)

_Bexx_ : I wash my face with a clean&clear morning facewash (with the orange beads in it)... then I apply Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Anti-Blemish... just before I apply my foundation I rub in Cetaphil moisturizer (I have a hugeee tub of that stuff it works great for my dry flaky skin).  I also exfoliate my face at least twice a week.  Works fine for now as I'd rather spend my $$$ on makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Kayla_ : I use Studio Tech NC20 with a foundation brush and sometimes the Full Coverage Foundation if my skin is acting up.  I use the Studio Finish concealer as well.  I use the foundation brush to apply the product to my face, and then with a sponge I pat it to make sure it blends - then of course I set it with powder.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 14, 2006)

oOo and rachie:: For my eyebrows  - Estee Lauder has a wet/dry powder eyeliner compact that I love.  It comes with brown and black and lasts FOREVER.  I take an angle brush and pick up a little bit of each color and with light strokes I use it to fill-in the brows where necessary.  I think it works best for dark brown or black brows though - I am not a fan of the harsh lines you get when you darken your brows with a pencil.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 14, 2006)

good lord you're pretty, I totally love your make-up, the blending is amazing!!


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 14, 2006)

I love your blending and color choices.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 14, 2006)

Awesome! Your skills are great, love your looks! And you're really beautiful, I'm jealous of your lips!


----------



## luckyme (Jan 14, 2006)

You are so pretty and your blending and color choices are awesome. But, I love your lips.


----------



## Bexx (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply and yes, you are so beautiful! Hope to see lots o FOTD's from you! Take care


----------



## renew (Jan 14, 2006)

I love them all! You do liner so well, mine always looks like crap. :\


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2006)

prsfynestmami said:
			
		

> _Bexx_ : I wash my face with a clean&clear morning facewash (with the orange beads in it)... then I apply Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Anti-Blemish... just before I apply my foundation I rub in Cetaphil moisturizer (I have a hugeee tub of that stuff it works great for my dry flaky skin). I also exfoliate my face at least twice a week. Works fine for now as I'd rather spend my $$$ on makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## breathless (Jan 15, 2006)

i love them all! so beautiful and great application!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 15, 2006)

A jar of cetaphil runs about 9 bucks and you can pick it up at Target, Walmart or drugstores.  The jar is white with green/blue letters I believe.  I love it, works great!


----------



## Becki (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow you are so pretty!!!!


----------



## tannny (Jan 15, 2006)

you are sooo good. i love your brows! wax? thread?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont know if the has been asked, but what did you use in the last pic with the pink and yellow w/ blue liner?


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 15, 2006)

i really like the last 2 and how u did the gold under ur eye aswell looks very pretty


----------



## KJam (Jan 15, 2006)

stunning - all of them!


----------



## cookies and cream chick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hun I am so jealous of your perfect skin!! You did a great job btw


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 15, 2006)

i love your full lips!! i think your makeup is flawless!! totally gorgeous looks if you ask me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep them coming!


----------



## CaptainMac (Jan 15, 2006)

oh my.....they're all perfect!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 15, 2006)

nice...


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 15, 2006)

The blue liner is actually Freshwater, and the pink is All Girl pigment, the gold is Gorgeous Gold... liner is Lancome Lestylo waterproof eyeliner in black


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 15, 2006)

hmmm i dont have all girl, but i bet i can make something close.  that looks awesome, great job.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow!! Thats awesome


----------



## kat121085 (Jan 16, 2006)

Your makeup is terrific and your dimples are so cute. Gorgeous!


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 16, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful! Your brows are shaped in such a lovely way. And your skin looks amazing, even without the filter.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jan 17, 2006)

All of them are amazing ! I really Love the second one !


----------



## black_crx (Jan 17, 2006)

Oaah, you are sooo beautiful!! You can wear almost everything!!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 17, 2006)

Very pretty


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2006)

they all look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 17, 2006)

wow amazing!! <3


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 17, 2006)

prsfynestmami said:
			
		

> Don't be shy girls! Tell me what ya'll think (good, bad, etc)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 17, 2006)

amazing


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_what lipglosses are these ...._

 
The first one is LipGelee in Jellybabe and the second one is either shadebenders in Iridescently (discontinued) or All-girl pigment (also disc) with a little lipbalm


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 18, 2006)

the last looks is fantastic!


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (Jan 18, 2006)

You look beautiful in all the pictures. Do you mind sharing what e/s you are wearing in the 6th picture? TIA


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Don't be shy girls! Tell me what ya'll think (good, bad, etc)!!_

 
I'll tell you what I think....I think you look amazing!! How could anyone say anything bad about your looks? They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, Prsfynestmami... pretty amazing... actually, both pretty AND amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving your colour choices.

May I ask exactly what colours you used for these looks?






















And what's the gorgeous blue colour you used to line your lower lid in this pic?






Jellybabe looks great on you! An MA tried it on me but I'm not sure it suited me quite so well. I'll have to go back and see...

Keep making more FotDs!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 18, 2006)

Um, so you should come work at MAC in my city! Lol! Those looks are so hot and your very pretty too.


----------

